# Carolina Herrera F/W 2011 x 167



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

Models: Ajak Deng, Anais Mali, Arizona Muse, Britt Maren, Caroline Trentini, Chanel Iman, Chantal Stafford Abbot, Constance Jablonski, Daria Strokous, Edita Vilkeviciute, Frida Gustavsson, Ginta Lapina, Hanne Gaby Odiele, Ieva Laguna, Irina Kulikova, Jacquelyn Jablonski, Joan Smalls, Jourdan Dunn, Juju Ivanyuk, Julia Saner, Karlie Kloss, Karmen Pedaru, Kasia Struss, Katsia Zingarevich, Kirsi Pyrhonen, Ksenia Kahnovich, Lisanne de Jong, Liu Wen, Magdalena Frackowiak, Mia Aminata Niaria, Mirte Maas, Monika “Jac” Jagaciak, Nimue Smit, Olga Sherer, Patrica van der Vliet, Samantha Gradoville, Sigrid Agren, Siri Tollerod, Toni Garrn, Yulia Kharlapanova



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Okt. 2011)

:thx:schön für die schönen Bilder


----------



## koftus89 (13 Sep. 2012)

sehr schöne aufnahmen. herzlichen dank.


----------

